# 2013 USVTA Scale Nationals April 12 - 14



## mikel33 (Jan 4, 2013)

6th Annual USVTA Scale Nationals

Sponsored by Novak Electronics


_Do you have what it takes to wear the Belt?_​
*Chicago - April 2013​*
*The Track @ Harbor Hobbies​*April 12 will be practice
April 13 will be 3 quals
April 14 will be last chance qualifier and mains (Triple A's for all classes)

We've expanded the class line up this year to give more folks the chance to enjoy the weekend. This year's classes are:

USVTA
USGT
Mini
17.5 Stock TC
13.5 1/12 Scale

Eric at The Track (Our fabulous race director) will be getting on-line signups up and going at rcsignup.com in the next couple days.

Race fees are
$35 for first class
$20 each additional class

This race is always a boatload of fun and there's always a twist (look for that coming up....)

Attached is a flier with all the pertinent details. Don't hesitate to ask questions here, send me a PM, or call Eric @ The Track (847-246-1762)

I'll have info on hotels and such soon. We're getting additional sponsors on board so look for that soon also.

Come on out and see if you have what it takes to take home the championship belt this year.


michael.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike, I like how you guys added 17.5, we are planning to make the trip in April.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Going to have to make this my first national event.


----------



## mikel33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad to hear you guys are looking to come out!


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Im planning on it hope to bring some other racers with me! See ya in April!


----------



## mikel33 (Jan 4, 2013)

slight oops on the 1/12 weight..... 730 not 930.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Cant wait to race this event. I know summit will have quite a few guys coming up.


----------



## mikel33 (Jan 4, 2013)

*hotel info*



Hardesty said:


> Cant wait to race this event. I know summit will have quite a few guys coming up.


Awesome to hear!

Hotel Info: We recommend Gurnee Grand Hotel. Its about 15-20 minutes from the track. Our local places are not so highly recommended. Here's the link:

ww w.gurneegrandhotel.com
866-874-7263.

I don't have enough posts to post a link, so you'll have to take out the space.

Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

any new updates


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Online Registration is live!*

Online Registration for the *6th Annual USVTA Scale Nationals* is live.

Click on the pic below to read more about the race.


To get signed up for the race you have to click on the red *"Driver Registration"* button.


----------



## mikel33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey all, Sorry I haven't posted any updates in a few days. A little log in issue that had to be resolved..

Anyway. Signups are going well. We're up to about 35 racers and 60 entries so get your registration in. The race is shaping up as a real epic event.

Lots of vta racing and races going on this spring and we encourage you to get out to as many as you can.

You can sign up on rcsignup.com and rcarcal.com. We are asking if you can avoid using paypal.

thanks much and we hope to see you out soon.


----------



## mikel33 (Jan 4, 2013)

We're still assessing the D3.5 motor situation for 17.5. Stay tuned.


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Driver's list and D3.5 info is on the RC Tech thread.


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

*Registration is Closed*

This event has sold out, wait list has been started.


----------

